# FS 220 Gallon Complete Setup $2100



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

here you go...
Never got it set up and need it gone..need it out of my garage...please read carefully as I will NOT part this out and sell seperately...this is ONE HELL OF A DEAL for this price...here is all that is included.

1- 230 Gallon Muster tank 72"L X 24"D X 31"H Completely drilled and plumbed for UV and two seperate closed loop systems with through glass bulkheads. This tank has never seen water! it is BRAND NEW...Hoever the glass top brace and End Brace need to be replaced...easy fix just need some 12mm glass!
2- Fluval FX-5's one Brand new in Box, one slightly used with brand new impeller in perfect running condition! both with new media, 
1-Aquatic Life 72" T5 Fixture featuring 4 10K bulbs, 2 6700 Bulbs and two color Enhancing bulbs with 8 LED Moonlights-I also have some bulbs that came with the unit but changed them to what is listed above...BRAND NEW
2-250W Ebo Jager heaters-BRAND NEW
1-Jehmco Heater controller with two outlets-BRAND NEW
1-36 Watt Coralife Turbo Twist UV sterilizer-BRAND NEW
25 feet of 1" nylon braided hose-BRAND NEW
350 pounds of various gravels- three bags of cemex brand-BRAND NEW
2-custom made overflow boxes (shown on DIY section of website)-BRAND NEW
1-OSI Spanish Galleon Ship Wreck Aquarium Ornament-BRAND NEW
1-large can of Colorbits fish food-BRAND NEW
Several pieces of Driftwood collected from Harrison Lake currently submerged in a bath tub of water
1- Custom built stand (still not completed) built out of 2" X 4"s to support tank-BRAND NEW
1- 1 40 tablet box of Floura Tabs-BRAND NEW
1- API Mini Test Kit, never opened-BRAND NEW
1- API GH KH hardness test kit...BRAND NEW
12 Litres of Bio Media in a 5 gallon Pail
Plus some other stuff!
Fluval Polishing pads for FX5's

first $2000.00 takes it all. Pm me if you are interested. Please someone buy this setup, I need it gone! I will not give this away so no low ball offers please! Remember I will not part this out!
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

bumpity bump bump bump


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

bump it up again!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

humpity bump bump


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump it up again


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

pictures will help for sure,


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

final price...2 grand takes it all


----------



## Evil007 (Apr 22, 2010)

u got pics dude ?


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

It is exactly as decribed...sorry no pics. The tank needs a small easy repair to fix the cross brace, all you need is some 12 mm glass large enough for the cross brace. Replace the glass, silicone it in place, replace the black trim peices and she is as good as new. All the rest of the stuff is new with the exception of one of the FX5's which is low hours but has a brand new impeller, works perfectly, the other FX 5 is new. The light fixture is Brand new with built in timer. Heaters are new, heater controller is new, gravel is a mix of some new some used. UV unit is brand new. Pirate ship is brand new,. Food test kits, bio media, filtration sponges, carbon etc etc is all brand new...the stand is home built from 2 X 4's and is strong enough to hold up a locomotive...although it is just a frame, I had intentions to complete the cabinet below, just never got it finsihed. Would consider finishing it for $200 Extra. Only thing really left to buy is some sort of canopy or take the glass panels I have for the top and get them cut to size and purchase the hinge material and filler strips from Rogers or another fish supply store!

this is a screaming deal considering the purchase of all this stuff at retail would be well over 3 grand!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

bumpity bump bump!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

If you can get pics, email them to me and I will post them for you. High budget items need pictures for sure!

Alex_wolrich AT live DOT com


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry dont have pics..it is exactly as described...no bullshit!


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow...
Quite pushy and rude I'd say...


----------



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

WOW, such a great deal!!! I wish I had the space, I would buy it up.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

shelby67 said:


> Wow...
> Quite pushy and rude I'd say...


Agree. People are just trying to help buddy. A better attitude will help your sale too.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Clownloachlover said:


> sorry dont have pics..it is exactly as described...no bullshit!


I actually read it as the original poster just saying that he/she wasn't bs'ing about the quality of the items she was selling as opposed to he/her not wanting to deal with any bs from people


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

^ i did as well, but no need to swear on this forum, theres people from all different ages on this site.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

for those of you with the concerns around what I was saying...I am suggesting that everything is as I say it is...as described...all new with the exception of the gravel and one FX5. This is one hell of a deal...price it all at retail and subtract a discount (most fish stores will grant a discount on package deals) and this will still be less expensive than most places...


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

You are forgiven


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

last chance, Christmas Clearance...price lowered to $2050


----------



## foxracing702 (Nov 3, 2011)

didn't u have 2000 posted earlier?


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Never mind. I didn't look at the later pages of the post...


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Last chance, new price, 1900 for the whole works...good until December 15th, after that I throw it all in the trash!


----------



## BringMeThatHorizon (Nov 27, 2011)

let me know what dumpster you toss it in. out of my price range right now.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

ha funny, I will be smashing all to bits to ensure no one can use any of it!


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

well, nice package, i take it for $888


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

add 1012 to that offer and you can have it!


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

> ha funny, I will be smashing all to bits to ensure no one can use any of it!


Why not part out? If you lived closer to Vancouver I'd be making a mad dash for the heaters and root tabs.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Clownloachlover said:


> ha funny, I will be smashing all to bits to ensure no one can use any of it!


Pretty sure this post and some of the others is why this is not sold yet !


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Seems strange you'd rather trash it all instead of selling piece by piece and still getting some cash. Guess throwing away a lot of money is your choice.


----------



## foxracing702 (Nov 3, 2011)

1400? only cause the tanks broken, better then smashing it?


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Smash it Smash it Smash it. Hahaha jk.
I know a friend of mine is interested but he said out of his price range. I'll keep an eye on this post for him and see if the price goes down to his price range or if he/she does decide to smash it hahaha.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Is it possible to smash a Spanish Galleon ship wreck??? I mean, it's already wrecked.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

hp10BII said:


> Is it possible to smash a Spanish Galleon ship wreck??? I mean, it's already wrecked.


I am sorry but that is just too funny


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Sorry Charles, I am a funny guy but I can't laugh at this thread.

December 15 is coming quick enough. Truly wish this post will end in the peaceful spirit of Christmas and not in pieces going into a dumpster.

Good luck to the buyer for a nice Christmas present and the seller for the recovery of some investment for a blessed Christmas. 

Merry Christmas to the buyer and the seller


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Clownloachlover said:


> ha funny, I will be smashing all to bits to ensure no one can use any of it!


whats happening to BCA..


----------

